# Flat/Ribbon Like Stools



## Brian0003

Hello,I'm a Junior 20 year old guy going into a more competitive college now, and I find it weird that this problem has been occuring.Even since around noon yesterday I have had these "flat, ribbon like stools" which I can't really classify as anything else other than dihierriah.I normally have the pebbles so I guess in that way it is sort of a relief, but I have Pelvic Floor Dysfunction so I strain like crazy unless its liquid.Anyway else have a problem like this? These things smell like decaying bodies, I mean they reek....


----------



## misty`eyes

Brian, I have been dealing with that too. It is wierd. I usually have little small round bms, but last week was ribbon like and thin bms. I am thinking it is stress related. Although, it is easier than not going at all, so I guess we pick our battles, huh?Peace and Love, Misty


----------



## Brian0003

Yeah, its getting a little bit better now.I don't know if it was stress or because I really haven't had any form of calcium in the last week, I have completely forgot to take my pills because I am so use to drinking milk in the morning at home.Oh well, its really just rather annoying. I am finding bathrooms up on the top rooms of my halls to accomodate personal privacy, since I live in a dorm and I don't like going around here; there is simply too much people.


----------

